# MacBook Air and Logic 9



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Could an Air handle Logic 9 if I wasn't doing any real recording on it? I mainly need it for triggering synths and samples live. I would also be installing some soft synths like NI Komplete etc.

They have Air's for $850 on the refurb store and 13" MacBook Pro's for $929. Is there a cheaper way to go?


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

iheartmac said:


> Could an Air handle Logic 9 if I wasn't doing any real recording on it? I mainly need it for triggering synths and samples live. I would also be installing some soft synths like NI Komplete etc.
> 
> They have Air's for $850 on the refurb store and 13" MacBook Pro's for $929. Is there a cheaper way to go?


The answer is YES!

I have a 2.4Ghz C2D Al_uMB with the 9400M, 4GB, 250GB 7200RPM HDD. And it performs quite well even with the latest update. 
The only sluggishness I see is when a buddy of mine starts using multiple tracks with heavy editing (excess of 15-20). 

Recording can do done directly but preferrably via MIDI-USB external kit of your choice. 

I've not heard of NI Komplete - very curious. 

Yes with the SSD "drive" you'll do quite well - I would highly recommend an external HDD for saving your work. 

PS: if you haven't purchased the 2nd gen Air yet ... I'd hold off for another 40days. Save that cheddar, see if ThunderBolt with new Corei5/7 ULV chips debut with possibly larger SSD's (256/512GB options). If not then your BOUND to find refurbished current models in the Apple Store. 

Cheers.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

jagga said:


> PS: if you haven't purchased the 2nd gen Air yet ... I'd hold off for another 40days. Save that cheddar, see if ThunderBolt with new Corei5/7 ULV chips debut with possibly larger SSD's (256/512GB options). If not then your BOUND to find refurbished current models in the Apple Store.
> 
> Cheers.


*waiting patiently*


----------

